# Accuair elevel sensor problems



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Ok, the run down... 2010 a4 avant on accuair elevel, touchpad, with accuair new b8 a4 sensor brackets... 

Everything is installed and works as they should but when I go to calibrate, after about 2mins of calibrating, the position buttons stop strobing, it continues to try and calibrate then it stops and all 4 rear buttons (left rear up and down/ right rear up and down) light up steady red... 

So I swapped one rear sensor with a front sensor as a process of elimination, go to calibrate and same thing, all 4 rear buttons light up again... Wiggled the connector at the sensors, tried calibration, same thing. Wiggled connector for the sensors at the ecu, same thing. Did some reading up on similar problems and a possible solution was redoing the ground wire. So instead of bolting the ecu ground wire to the chassis I went straight to the battery as the battery in my b8 a4 is located in the rear. Did that, retried calibration and same thing... 4 rear buttons light up steady red.. 

I tried calling accuair, but it being late in the afternoon on a Saturday and tomorrow is Sunday I doubt I'll get a call back from them over the weekend... 

I feel I have exhausted all possible remedies I can think of... 

Can it be possible that the range of motion is still not enough for the sensors in the rear? I suppose I can readjust the rear coilovers shock to provide more lift for more range of motion... 

All help is greatly appreciated..


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Problem solved thanks to James @becausebags.. I was copying exactly how the sensors were mounted on tag motorsports b8.5 s4.. Maybe they have some brand new revised sensors but I had to rotate my sensors 180* (connector away from the arm).. Everything works now, calibration was completed thanks..


----------

